# Cysts Gone!!!



## JuliaG (May 4, 2006)

i have had 2 tries at IUI, one with clomid and other with injections, both BFN. When i went to start cycle for 3rd IUI in December was told i had cysts and had to abandon treatment until they had gone. After an 8 week wait I went for scan this morning and they have gone, yippeee!!!! I am waiting for prescription now for provera to start off AF so i can get on with 3rd and final IUI(only allowed 3 on NHS).

Fingers crossed for this try!!!!



Julia

xxxx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Hi Julie,

How long did it take your provera to work?? I will be taking my third tonight,


----------



## JuliaG (May 4, 2006)

I am still waiting, it has been 7 days since i took my last tablet. This is the 5th time i have used provera, 3 times it only took 5/6 days and 1 time it took 12 days!!!  So i am expecting her to arrive anytime in next few days!!!

Julia


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

It's so annoying isn't it  

I have been having AF type pains today but no sign of her.... Lots of watery discharge  

I spend my life praying she won't turn up, so she goes and does it but for the wrong reasons!!  

Saila


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi julia great that the cysts have gone and good luck with the IUI

Kate xx


----------



## JuliaG (May 4, 2006)

HI, just to let you know AF finaaly arrived today, 10 days after last tablet!!!

Saila, has she visited you yet?

Fingers crossed for my 3rd IUI!!!

Julia


----------

